# Positive HCG Preg Test



## skinnyboi (Jun 11, 2011)

My friend started taking HCG injections two days ago, she just did a preggy test and it came back neg. She injected 125ius both days. How long before she should get a poz result?

Cheers.


----------



## lee111s (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't understand what she's trying to achieve by injecting HCG?


----------



## skinnyboi (Jun 11, 2011)

...she is dieting.


----------



## lee111s (Jun 11, 2011)

Tell her to get a proper diet and do some cardio 3 times a week mate. 

The only way to lose weight is by running a calorie deficit (using more per day than you take in). This is the best way to lose weight and keep it off. Not eating enough can put you into starvation mode so your body holds on to fat and actually makes it harder to lose. Not only that, it's not healthy to eat too little as you won't get the minerals and vitamins you need.

Most of the diets associated with HCG tell you to run a very restricted calorie intake. The weight loss is mostly attributed to this rather than the HCG itself.


----------



## skinnyboi (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you. Does anyone know when she should start testing positive on the preggy test?


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 11, 2011)

is she using the preggy test as she normally would as seeing if she was really pregnant because that's how i am reading it. i think you have test hcg its self and if its comes up positive then you know its legit hcg if that's what your trying to find out


----------



## skinnyboi (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes she is pissing on the test. So she just needs to dip it in the mixed up solution? Is it not possible to just piss on the stick?


----------



## flexxthese (Jun 11, 2011)

stink your penis in her hole, it'll come back positive


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 11, 2011)

skinnyboi said:


> Yes she is pissing on the test. So she just needs to dip it in the mixed up solution? Is it not possible to just piss on the stick?



She needs to drop some of the HCG mixture onto the stick. No need to place the whole stick into a vial of HCG. [/facepalm]


----------



## Ravager (Jun 11, 2011)

Shame on her for tricking some dude into thinking she's pregnant when she's not.

Some things aren't jokes bro. Slap some sense into her.


----------



## crzyn8 (Jun 15, 2011)

wow is all i can really say to this


----------

